# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм > Рыбалка и Охота >  Ловля на кормушки

## Sanych

Кто ловит на кормушки? Может поделитесь, как правильно оснащать удочку. Какие кормушки выбирать? Чем наполняете кормушки? А если схемки есть, вообще прекрасно.

----------


## Ahiles

я ловлю на кормушки. будет время раскажу..

_Ahiles добавил 17.10.2009 в 12:48_
Незнаю как кто, а я ловлю на кормушки не удочкой, а спинингом. А оснастка очень проста, но вариантов оч.много. Я обычно использую магазинную версию, только перевязываю. т.е. с низу коромысло с двумя поводками, потом стоит кармушка. В сантиметрах 20 от коромысла вешаю ( как это правильно выразится ) половинку коромысла:lol:, тоже с поводком, но коротким. кормушка должна скользить по леске.
Кормушки использую разные, все зависит от водоема ( озеро или река, какое течение )

Могу заверить, что получаемый эффект от такой ловли ОБАЛДЕННЫЙ!!!

----------


## Sanych

*Кормушка*
Маленькая пластмассовая или проволочная корзина, с помощью которой при донной ловле в непосредственной близости от приманки осуществляется прикормка.

*Скользящая оснастка*
Оснастка, на которой основная леска может свободно проходить через лежащее на дне грузило, чтобы рыба при контакте с приманкой не почувствовала сопротивления.

*Глухая оснастка*
Оснастка, на которой грузило наглухо соединено с основной леской. При этом грузило прочно фиксируют на основной леске с помощью пластмассовой трубочки или привязывают на боковом поводке.

*Патерностер*
Оснастка с несколькими крючками. На основной леске размещено много боковых поводков, на которых, как правило, привязаны крючки с искусственными приманками. В большинстве случаев патерностеры применяются для поимки макрелей и сельди, а в пресной воде — для ловли окуней и сигов.

----------


## Sanych

*Гарри Гроенволд*
*5 вариантов кормушек.*

Ловля с кормушкой (по-английски: *Feeder*) — это метод, с помощью которого даже новички могут наловить плотвиц и лещей. Куда бы вы ни забросили хорошо наполненную кормушку, она всегда будет лежать вблизи насадки. Поэтому в водоемах с приличным поголовьем карповых первой поклевки долго ждать не приходится. Как активный участник рыболовных соревнований я придерживаюсь правила: чем больше улов, тем лучше. Поэтому я стараюсь постоянно совершенствовать способ ловли с кормушкой. Умение положить кормушку точно на место прикормки (у новичков это часто вызывает досадные трудности) делает шансы на улов еще более высокими. Не менее важно также правильно смонтировать оснастку с кормушкой. Ниже я хочу предложить читателям свои лучшие варианты.

Как только в Голландию пришел способ ловли с кормушкой, тут же на прилавках рыболовных магазинов появились первые противозакручивающие системы. Хочу посоветовать вам подальше держаться от таких приспособлений. Это касается и вертлюжков, и карабинов — они утяжеляют оснастку и мешают ее забрасывать. Кроме того, вертлюжок всегда так и норовит подцепить какую-нибудь траву или ил, а грязь на леске еще никогда ни к чему хорошему не приводила. Теперь по сути дела. Различают скользящие и глухие оснастки.

*Свободное скольжение*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Когда я только начинал ловить на донную снасть, то пользовался скользящей оснасткой. В этом случае грузило или кормушка свободно скользят по основной леске и на определенном расстоянии притормаживаются стопором, который состоит из отрезка не очень тонкой силиконовой трубочки, завязанной простым узлом, после того как через нее пропустили основную леску (рис. 1).

На этой весьма незамысловатой оснастке рыба может вытянуть леску сквозь грузило, не почувствовав сопротивления. В удачные дни с такой оснасткой вы сможете получить довольно хороший улов. Основной ее недостаток в том, что рыба, потянувшая в сторону, чувствует сопротивление кормушки или грузила. Кроме того, при подсечке кормушку всегда приходится сдвигать, что требует больших усилий.

*Боковой поводок для кормушки*
Рыболовам-экспериментаторам пришла в голову идея смонтировать грузило или кормушку на боковом поводке, как на патерностере. Это позволяет непосредственно передавать усилие подсечки на рыбу, в результате происходит меньше пустых поклевок.

Основная леска под тяжестью кормушки вытягивается почти в прямую линию, поэтому поклевка очень хорошо передается на вершинку удилища. При подсечке усилие переносится прямо на крючок. Только после этого ощущается вес кормушки. Оснастка с боковым поводком может быть выполнена и в скользящем, и глухом вариантах. Для меня, как и для многих других рыболовов, боковой поводок для кормушки является стандартной оснасткой, которую я применяю в девяти случаях из десяти. Особенно хорошо она проявляет себя на стоячих водоемах или на водоемах со слабым течением.

*Глухая оснастка*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]



Проще всего глухую оснастку изготовить с помощью петли, для чего складывают вдвое основную леску, а затем делают мокрый узел в четыре или пять оборотов (рис.2а).

Образовавшуюся петлю разрезают таким образом, чтобы концы лески были длиной примерно 20 и 60 см. К короткому отрезку привязывают вертлюжок с застежкой.

После этой операции длина бокового поводка должна быть около 15 см. С помощью карабина с вертлюжком можно быстро пристегнуть утяжеленную или облегченную кормушку-корзину. Длинный конец лески соединяют петля в петлю с поводком (рис.2Ь).

Для рыбалки с кормушкой я применяю, как правило, основную леску диаметром 0,17 мм и поводки диаметром 0,10, 0,12 или 0,14 мм.

*Скользящая оснастка*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Боковой отвод можно также смонтировать на основной леске в скользящем варианте. Такую оснастку я применяю при ловле крупных лещей (рис. 3).

Чтобы боковой отвод хорошо скользил по основной леске, я привязываю его к вертлюжку-бусинке (Bead-Link). Чтобы бусинка не сползала до крючка, устанавливаю резиновый стопор. В качестве стопора можно использовать и маленький вертлюжок, но в этом случае дополнительный вес будет давить на леску. В 15 см от первого стопора на основной леске с помощью бусинки ставят второй стопор — получается самоподсекатель для крупных рыб. Кормушка должна быть тяжелой, чтобы спасающаяся бегством рыба по-настоящему засеклась. Если стопоры будут смещаться, то поставьте на леске в обоих местах два стопора — один за другим.

*Кормушка в петле*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Еще одна оснастка с самоподсекателем представлена на рис. 4. Такой вариант, когда кормушка висит в петле, я обычно использую для ловли в проточных водоемах.

После того как кормушку надели, на леске делают большую петлю с помощью мокрого узла. Теперь корзина висит в петле. Затем из большой петли делают несколько маленьких.

При завязывании узлом первой петли старайтесь, чтобы часть ее, в которой висит кормушка, была не менее чем на два сантиметра длиннее, чем другая часть. Почему? Как только при забросе нагружается петля, кормушка отходит в сторону, что предотвращает запутывание поводка с остальной оснасткой. Несколько маленьких петель, расположенных друг за другом, призваны придать всей конструкции дополнительную жесткость.

*Активная плавучесть*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В заключение хочу представить еще одну оснастку, которую я использую, когда требуется часто перемещать приманку. Дело в том, что иногда проводка приманки является единственной возможностью побудить рыбу к поклевке.

В этом случае я применяю специальный поплавок перед боковым поводком. На заросшем травой или сильно заиленном дне ему самое место. Этот поплавок сделан из плавучего материала и должен (приблизительно) уравновешивать вес кормушки или грузила. Поплавок закрепляем на основной леске над кормушкой в скользящем варианте (рис. 5). Его можно изготовить из толстого тела старого английского поплавка Waggler.

----------

